# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  George Orwell is a great man

## Wowik

http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words ... ution.html

----------


## DDT

That poem brings a tear t' me eye!  
Finally, a good poem at Master Russian!

----------


## Leof

hehe  ::

----------


## chaika

He's dead (1950), so that should be: WAS a great man!

----------


## Rtyom

His greatness was shining.......

----------

